# Paint Work



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking for someone experienced in painting to help out on some jobs. Please call me @ 324-1112


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim does excellent work. Need look no further when it comes to painting. When customers ask me for someone who does painting. Jim is numder 1..... kelly1


----------

